# Coronavirus



## mklee1986 (Mar 6, 2020)

Any chance PE exams are cancelled due to Coronavirus?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 6, 2020)

mklee1986 said:


> Any chance PE exams are cancelled due to Coronavirus?


This crossed my mind today. I hope not.


----------



## Michael Scott PE (Mar 6, 2020)

Absolutely.  A 0.00000000000000000001% chance.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 6, 2020)

I guess anything is possible, but I wouldn't expect cancellations with the current risk level in the US. Could change an any moment though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 6, 2020)

Hmmm, I see that the trolling is starting earlier than normal this cycle. 

In all seriousness though, based on present conditions I would fully expect the test to be administered as normal and as scheduled.  

I wouldn't be _shocked_ if local circumstances forces a change, but if that occurs then you'll have much more pressing concerns to deal with.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Mar 6, 2020)

mklee1986 said:


> Any chance PE exams are cancelled due to Coronavirus?


Please DO NOT discuss exam questions online!  This is how exams get invalidated!  You signed or will sign an "Agreement."


----------



## Baconator (Mar 6, 2020)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Please DO NOT discuss exam questions online!  This is how exams get invalidated!  You signed or will sign an "Agreement."


I thought I saw a link to a site that was selling questions.


----------



## Ruth_W (Mar 8, 2020)

The NCEES main page actually contains a link to the current exam status with respect to COVID-19, found here: https://ncees.org/latest-information-on-covid-19-response/

As of now everything will be proceeding as scheduled, but I would suggest checking every now and then to ensure there are no changes (particularly if you happen to live in one of the areas with the most cases).


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 9, 2020)

Ruth_W said:


> The NCEES main page actually contains a link to the current exam status with respect to COVID-19, found here: https://ncees.org/latest-information-on-covid-19-response/


I came into the office today and we had an 'All-Hands' meeting to discuss COVID-19. We're a global company so it's being monitored closely. The thought of the virus affecting the exam crossed my mind the other day but I pushed the though aside. I just went to NCEES.org to check on something else and I saw the notification on the home page. My heart stopped for a minute.

It looks like a couple a of cases have been confirmed in Wake county in NC which is where I'm taking the exam.

Signs are not looking good so I just made sure my hotel reservation has hassle free cancellation up to 24-hrs prior


----------



## justanotherguy808 (Mar 10, 2020)

Covid-19 shutting down PE exam April 2020.  See NCEES spokesperson discuss it here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 10, 2020)

Work just cancelled conference travel which is a relief. More time to study! I don’t have to lug books with me to a hotel!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 10, 2020)

justanotherguy808 said:


> Covid-19 shutting down PE exam April 2020.  See NCEES spokesperson discuss it here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


here we go with the trolling


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 11, 2020)

justanotherguy808 said:


> See NCEES spokesperson discuss it here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


That guy has the MOVES!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> here we go with the trolling


just roll with it


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 11, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> just roll with it


I mean what else can you do!?!?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

"I've got two tickets to paradise..."


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok, so this just happened...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

so we can bring in hand sanitizer and wipes and wear face masks...after the proctors touch all over them.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 11, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> so we can bring in hand sanitizer and wipes and wear face masks...after the proctors touch all over them.


I would assume "visually" means they will ask you to show it to them. But again we all know how the experiences differ from site to site.

Get some gloves for them to inspect your mask.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> I would assume "visually" means they will ask you to show it to them. But again we all know how the experiences differ from site to site.
> 
> Get some gloves for them to inspect your mask.


oh goodness


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

I've also asked how they are making the decision to cancel exam

QUESTION: Can a State board cancel the April exam?







 












[SIZE=11.53px]NCEES PERSON (I'm not giving you their name!) [/SIZE][SIZE=11.53px]11:40[/SIZE]​
This would be between the state and NCEES leaders. NCEES is meeting daily to determine the best cause of action. If there are changes you will be notified.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 11, 2020)

I was originally planning on getting the tiger t-shirt to wear to the exam, but now I'm feeling like the 'smile if you're dead inside' feels more like my mood.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 11, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I've also asked how they are making the decision to cancel exam
> 
> QUESTION: Can a State board cancel the April exam?
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that the decision will be out of the hands of the State PE Boards and NCEES, and will be made at a much higher level. For instance, Gov Inslee (WA) just banned events and gatherings of more than 250 people in the Seattle area. Could that be something that impacts the April administration? Will other states take similar actions?

I'm NOT attempting to troll.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 11, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have a feeling that the decision will be out of the hands of the State PE Boards and NCEES, and will be made at a much higher level.


I was talking to my husband about that last night. There are events all over the place that are being cancelled as a precaution. So if it comes down to it, will NCEES have to cancel altogether or depending on amount of test takers per state would they be able to split it up to multiple locations for states that have a large amount of people.  

Time will tell. In the meantime I will keep studying like crazy!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 11, 2020)

daydreambeliever said:


> I was talking to my husband about that last night. There are events all over the place that are being cancelled as a precaution. So if it comes down to it, will NCEES have to cancel altogether or depending on amount of test takers per state would they be able to split it up to multiple locations for states that have a large amount of people.
> 
> *Time will tell. In the meantime I will keep studying like crazy!*


Same. I'm not killing myself this cycle so I'm ok with studying at this rate.


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 (Mar 12, 2020)

Postponement or cancellation of a full exam cycle will certainly throw a giant wrinkle in the well oiled freight train of the NCEES PE exam. At least they have 5 weeks for this to hopefully blow over or to test out some emergency CBT options, perhaps build testing bubbles...


----------



## dja9963 (Mar 12, 2020)

UMASS Boston (where the Boston, MA exam is taken) has been closed through at least April 3. Uncertain if they will re-open.

Many governors including Oregon and Washington have banned all events of 250+ people. I have to imagine tests in those states have more than that at testing locations?


----------



## EEtesttaker (Mar 12, 2020)

The Pomona Fairplex in the Los Angeles area (where people take the PE exam in Southern California) has postponed all events in March per Governor Newsom's declaration.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 12, 2020)

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> Postponement or cancellation of a full exam cycle will certainly throw a giant wrinkle in the well oiled freight train of the NCEES PE exam. At least they have 5 weeks for this to hopefully blow over or to test out some emergency CBT options, perhaps build testing bubbles...


Nah they don't have 5 weeks at all actually. NCEES has realistically less than two weeks if they want to act *RESPONSIBLY* and make a decision to either have folks prepare to travel/sit for exam or postpone the exam to another date.


----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

StandardPractice said:


> Nah they don't have 5 weeks at all actually. NCEES has realistically less than two weeks if they want to act *RESPONSIBLY* and make a decision to either have folks prepare to travel/sit for exam or postpone the exam to another date.


They could just take advantage of the Pearson testing centers, and conduct the test in more locations. Therefore avoiding a densely concentrated area. I know in Florida there are only 4 locations for the PE examination. 
 

And counties such as Miami-Dade have already started to cancel events that would normally attract large crowds.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> At least they have 5 weeks for this to hopefully blow over or to test out some emergency CBT options, perhaps build testing bubbles...


I don't speak for NCEES, but I can promise you that there is no way they can or will convert all the exams to CBT in time for April. 



StandardPractice said:


> Nah they don't have 5 weeks at all actually. NCEES has realistically less than two weeks if they want to act *RESPONSIBLY* and make a decision to either have folks prepare to travel/sit for exam or postpone the exam to another date.


lusone:



Simbacatarina said:


> They could just take advantage of the Pearson testing centers, and conduct the test in more locations. Therefore avoiding a densely concentrated area. I know in Florida there are only 4 locations for the PE examination.


I'm skeptical that the Pearson testing centers could accommodate loads that large. And even if they could, would it be appropriate to use those as a means to circumvent the social distancing strategies that the State and local governments are trying to enact?

My advice to everyone is to continue to study as if the exam is going to happen. Don't worry about if the test is going to happen or not. The worst that could happen is you wind up studying for a test that won't happen until October. Meanwhile, continue to engage in practices that promote personal and community health.


----------



## dja9963 (Mar 13, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> My advice to everyone is to continue to study as if the exam is going to happen. Don't worry about if the test is going to happen or not. The worst that could happen is you wind up studying for a test that won't happen until October. Meanwhile, continue to engage in practices that promote personal and community health.


Agreed! I plan to do just that.

NCEES update released on 03/03 and 03/10, guessing another updated on 03/17?


----------



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)

They just canceled the April exams!


----------



## 0036SK (Mar 13, 2020)

NCEES has cancelled the April 2020 exam.


----------



## lturner (Mar 13, 2020)

WHY GOD WHY


----------



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous. 

They have 0 respect for the test takers.


----------



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous.
> 
> They have 0 respect for the test takers.


While it sucks to be out 6 months of elevated salary and maybe 20 hours of studying because of the break &amp; reviewing the material, this really was the right course of action. Schools and daycares are closing, peoples jobs are thrown into disarray, trying to work remote, the outright ban of mass gatherings, etc. It's chaos right now and this is or the best.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous.
> 
> They have 0 respect for the test takers.


How is this their fault? It completely blows but it's probably the right thing to do. Directives are coming down from state levels. My job is about to send everyone home and we'll work from home until we hear otherwise. 

I doubt NCEES wants to refund all of that money!


----------



## dja9963 (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous.
> 
> They have 0 respect for the test takers.


They had no choice, given how bad things are in some states, they can't cancel in some and have it in other. NY Governor said today it could be 4-6 months before virus is gone. Way too much uncertainty to have this test before October. In addition, all the sites (universities or convention centers) aren't exactly available right now to help book something in the coming months.

Has anyone emailed PPI about a refund or a move of classes to the fall?


----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

JollyGreenGiant said:


> While it sucks to be out 6 months of elevated salary and maybe 20 hours of studying because of the break &amp; reviewing the material, this really was the right course of action. Schools and daycares are closing, peoples jobs are thrown into disarray, trying to work remote, the outright ban of mass gatherings, etc. It's chaos right now and this is or the best.


I’ve been studying for the last 24 weeks (6 days a week) that’s a little more than 20 hours of studying. 

there are testing centers every 10 miles in Florida. Could have easily broken down the testing to the Pearson locations where you don’t have more than 20-30 people in a room taking exams at a time.


----------



## dja9963 (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> there are testing centers every 10 miles in Florida. Could have easily broken down the testing to the Pearson locations where you don’t have more than 20-30 people in a room taking exams at a time.


It's not just Florida. Some states are in much different shape. See New York and Washington.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous.
> 
> They have 0 respect for the test takers.


Don't write to them. Be professional. This is a global pandemic. 



Simbacatarina said:


> I’ve been studying for the last 24 weeks (6 days a week) that’s a little more than 20 hours of studying.
> 
> there are testing centers every 10 miles in Florida. Could have easily broken down the testing to the Pearson locations where you don’t have more than 20-30 people in a room taking exams at a time.


Great for FL. In VT, there is 1 Pearson center.

Not all of the tests are available as CBT. And NCEES has requirements for how much space each examinee gets for a pen &amp; paper test. The Pearson centers would not be able to accommodate the space requirements.


----------



## beccabun PE (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been logging 10-15 hours a week since january of studying, I've made sacrifices and neglected my health to focus on this exam. I'm absolutely devastated that I have to do this all over again in October.


----------



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> I’ve been studying for the last 24 weeks (6 days a week) that’s a little more than 20 hours of studying.
> 
> there are testing centers every 10 miles in Florida. Could have easily broken down the testing to the Pearson locations where you don’t have more than 20-30 people in a room taking exams at a time.


What i mean by 20 hours was review of material you already covered. Lets say you stop studying today and dont pick it up again for 4 months. 20 hours (could be more, I dont know you) would allow you to review what youve covered, and get back into the swing of it. The time youve spent hasnt been lost, it's not gone, they didnt wipe your brain. It sucks, and you have a right to be upset, but to say they could have done XYZ instead is over reaching. I am very certain they did not make this decision lightly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> there are testing centers every 10 miles in Florida. Could have easily broken down the testing to the Pearson locations where you don’t have more than 20-30 people in a room taking exams at a time.


That solves a few problems (number of people in exam room/ability to take the test), but doesn't address logistical issues on NCEES' side. To have NCEES try to find another solution in a month, given their procedures, practices, etc. would likely take a lot more effort and cause more issues for them than any of us realize.

As an engineer I'd prefer a working solution over a quick one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to thank them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous totally understandable given the circumstances.
> 
> They have the utmost 0 respect for the test takers, proctors, NCEES employees and the communities they live in.


fify

All: Covid-19 isn't "just the flu". It's twice as contagious and the fatality rate is x10 higher. But the *bigger* concern is that 10-20% of those infected have serious complications the require extensive and prolonged medical attention. This is the sort of thing that takes up hospital beds, staff, and resources for weeks or longer. A massive outbreak will quickly overload the medical system and cascade causing excess deaths or complications for those infected and those affected by unrelated medical issues. The inflected double every six days without mitigation. Without mitigate efforts, the domestic afflictions will increase by a factor of nearly 64 by the time of the exam. The problems we are hearing about in Italy are real and getting worse. They are already making wartime triage decisions. *Italy is only two weeks ahead of us.* We're in a bear market with no obvious way to fix it. The mitigative actions many foriegn governments, and State and local governments are taking are designed to slow the spread of the virus- to "flatten the cruve" so that those who develop major complications from Covid-19 can be treated within the existing capacity of our medical infrastructure; and maybe buy some time for researchers to figure out better treatments, or a vaccine, and for more medical equipment to be produced. 

Let's keep some perspective here. The fact that 12k people will have to wait an extra six months to take an exam is barely registers on the list of things effected by the virus. Stay calm, stay healthy, and start studying again in a few months.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

This means no spam thread. Sad.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh we can still do a spam thread, it should have been started already, here's a potential title:

*What will get cancelled next by COVID-19?*


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

What would be real disastrous for me would be if they sent us all home to work *AND* daycare closed!!!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

I think we need spam now more than ever.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

If anyone near nooga wants to grab a beer, hmu.


----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> If anyone near nooga wants to grab a beer, hmu.


How do you like it over there?
 

Me and my fiancée visited, she loved the place. Was thinking about moving around that area.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> How do you like it over there?
> 
> 
> Me and my fiancée visited, she loved the place. Was thinking about moving around that area.


It's awesome! Moved here in Aug 2019. 

So much to do, and the city is really booming. It's projectet to hit a growth spurt this year with jobs. There's so many outdoor activities, and the downtown has tons of awesome restaurants and local stuff. 

We don't miss FL one bit.


----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's awesome! Moved here in Aug 2019.
> 
> So much to do, and the city is really booming. It's projectet to hit a growth spurt this year with jobs. There's so many outdoor activities, and the downtown has tons of awesome restaurants and local stuff.
> 
> We don't miss FL one bit.


Yeah we want to get out of Florida. I was going to wait until after the exam to start applying. But might just move that timeline.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Yeah we want to get out of Florida. I was going to wait until after the exam to start applying. But might just move that timeline.


Which part of FL?


----------



## Simbacatarina (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Which part of FL?


We live in South Florida, Deerfield Beach


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> This means no spam thread. Sad.


Nothing says that @NJmike PE isn't allowed to start an April spam thread this year.


----------



## The Running Man (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear the news about the exam guys. It's crazy to think how quickly this has escalated even since Wednesday. In Denver they just cancelled all Catholic masses and gatherings. Everest expeditions are off. All NCAA sports. Sadly the Post Malone concert here wasn't cancelled last night but anyway.

One of my colleagues was booking a hotel for the PE on Monday and he was asking me where to stay and I gave him a few options, but at the last second I said you know they would never cancel the PE but in case there was an outbreak in that area and had to move the exam location maybe just find a hotel that has a cancelation policy. A lot has changed since the start of the week. Luckily he can cancel the hotel.

Wishing you guys the best of luck in deciding your next move! My advice would be just take the weekend that you thought you were going to have to be studying and just relax and regroup and then on Monday figure out your next move.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 13, 2020)

Well I’m free on April 17.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 13, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Is everyone going to write to them? A 6 month wait is beyond outrageous.
> 
> They have 0 respect for the test takers.


Hell nah.


----------



## pse19622 (Mar 14, 2020)

Really sorry guys. Make sure to take a break from studying before getting back into it for October. I’m expecting a higher pass rate since many of you will have put in more hours than usual.


----------



## dja9963 (Mar 14, 2020)

Update on PPI's website:


----------



## enrique_nola (Mar 14, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> Well I’m free on April 17.


Dang.  I feel for you.  I failed last April and was able to redeem myself in October.  Think you’re in the same boat right now? Construction depth and everything  (Correct me if I’m wrong) You’ll get this, don’t give up!!


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 14, 2020)

pse19622 said:


> Really sorry guys. Make sure to take a break from studying before getting back into it for October. I’m expecting a higher pass rate since many of you will have put in more hours than usual.


I hear the Cut Score for the October 2020 exam is anticipated to be in the 90's because of the extra time allowed to study.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 14, 2020)

enrique_nola said:


> Dang.  I feel for you.  I failed last April and was able to redeem myself in October.  Think you’re in the same boat right now? Construction depth and everything  (Correct me if I’m wrong) You’ll get this, don’t give up!!


It’s ok. I really could use  more time to restore myself (mind and body) so I’m actually relieved. I’ll continue to study though. I was starting to panic about how much time I had left.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Please be aware of how your words can directly lead to people being hurt in real life, and stop calling it the "China virus"

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/opinion/china-coronavirus-racism.html



> As The Times reported on Monday, Chinese-Americans and other Asians lumped together with them by racists are being beaten, spat on, yelled at and insulted from coast to coast, driving some members of the maligned minority to purchase firearms in the fear of worse to come as the pandemic deepens.
> 
> The United States is not alone in this blight of xenophobia. Japan’s Kyodo News agency described similar incidents of anti-Asian bigotry wherever the coronavirus has struck: Asian students pelted with eggs in Leicestershire, England, or people in Egypt yelling out “corona” when passing Asians in the street. Vile posts on social media have made graphic threats in rants against Asians over the coronavirus.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 27, 2020)

mklee1986 said:


> What I said wasn't cool so now this says exactly this.


For the US, its stupid leader lets what is happening happen.


----------



## amogis (Apr 20, 2020)

You are so right


----------

